# [GUIDE] Hate Fingerprints? Me too.



## s15274n (Jun 11, 2011)

I wrote about it today on my blog: STEPS TO REDUCE FINGERPRINTS

I'd love for you guys to post your thoughts and pics (before and after).

I take no credit for this... it is pretty common if you search Google.

--- pasted below without the formatting so you do not have to go there ---












> We all love our phones and our tablets. Their amazing devices that can either allow us to be more productive or to escape from a busy work day. Most devices have their on unique issues, albeit hardware or software related. There is one common issue with almost every device though&#8230; Fingerprints.
> 
> I am a very big Type A personality, in some respects. Fingerprints on my screen drive me absolutely crazy. I have a micro-fiber cloth at work, in my car and on my bedside table. For those who could care less, this article is not for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Eh, don't think I want to put "chemicals" on my $600 phone. Will stick with the crappy feel of screen protectors knowing that when I take them off, they are gone for good.

But other than that a very cool idea, and I bet a lot of people will try this and have great results.


----------



## s15274n (Jun 11, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Eh, don't think I want to put "chemicals" on my $600 phone. Will stick with the crappy feel of screen protectors knowing that when I take them off, they are gone for good.
> 
> But other than that a very cool idea, and I bet a lot of people will try this and have great results.


Completely understand. Was not a fan of the idea at first either.... but have been very happy with the results, both look and feel.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I wonder if this would work over a screen protector...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mazook98 (Aug 11, 2011)

I've been using this method for over a year, with great success. I tried it first on a Nook Color tablet, then used it with equal results on an Evo4G, an Evo3d, and just recently on an SGS2. I couldn't say it better than:
No fingerprints whatsoever. They just aren't an issue anymore.

If you apply it correctly (as described above), your screen will be Teflon-like. 
It makes the screen so resistant to anything, you'll be surprised that the graphics don't just slide off onto the floor.

Rain-X ftw.


----------



## nickparsell (Nov 30, 2011)

juicy said:


> I wonder if this would work over a screen protector...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


i have been wondering the same thing, because i want less fingerprints but i want to avoid scratches with my screen protector...


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm wondering if I can apply it to my screen protector as well.


----------



## thescreensavers (Jun 8, 2011)

Rain-x is for glass only. So no screen protectors


----------



## bowlingotter (Nov 15, 2011)

I did this with my Droid X and my wife's Droid 2 today when I got home from work. Awesome. Thanks tons for this post

EDIT: I also just now did the same thing with my Asus Transformer. Even better


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

I use a small amount of wax on my zagg invisible sheild. Makes it slide like glass and also helps with fingerprints. Any wax may work but i use Meguires Ultimate Paste Wax.

If i have helped you out Please donate by clicking Thanks (its free) =) Sent from my Hacked Out DX


----------



## canyoufindben (Jun 8, 2011)

Rainex warning on the bottle. DO NOT APPLY TO PLASTIC. Not sure what it would do, but I would think that the warning goes for screen protectors also.


----------



## s15274n (Jun 11, 2011)

canyoufindben said:


> Rainex warning on the bottle. DO NOT APPLY TO PLASTIC. Not sure what it would do, but I would think that the warning goes for screen protectors also.


Absolutely use caution.... I tried to point that out!!

Also, once it evaporates, there should be no issues... but Rain-X is toxic so keep it away from your kids!


----------



## eFrigid (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice guide!


----------

